# Pellet Prices Now Simply Ridculous!



## fireitup (Oct 25, 2014)

Lowes today, Southington, CT.  I'm totally serious.  Of course they had not a single pellet, let alone a single bag of anything.  Probably get a shipment early next week.  What they're getting is anyone's guess, they don't even know!  And you can't pre-order, they wouldn't even take my cash!  You have to show up prepared to pay, hope they have pellets, pay on the spot, and either have them delivered or take them with you.  Now here's what floored me, and the nice lady there said this without even blinking.  "Green Supreme" is $320/ton plus $65 for delivery, and Green Team is $360/ton plus the $65  From what I've read here, I shouldn't even consider GS, and they're $385/ton delivered!  I sulked away from the counter in disgust...


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yikes, that's crazy. I have a feeling things are gonna settle down in a bit. Once most people get stocked up demand will fall and so won't the price. Especially now that heating oil is falling like it is.


----------



## lagger (Oct 25, 2014)

Middletown NY  HD today had GS for 239 a ton or 4.98 a bag.. rent a truck from them for 19.00 for 75 minutes and they will load them onto said truck..


----------



## lagger (Oct 25, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> Yikes, that's crazy. I have a feeling things are gonna settle down in a bit. Once most people get stocked up demand will fall and so won't the price. Especially now that heating oil is falling like it is.


my thought too I have almost 3 tons on hand and I expect another one or two will be a good idea but I can wait for the panic to subside


----------



## PutnamJct (Oct 25, 2014)

I was in Danbury CT Lowes last weekend and some Asst Manager was a total d**k about pellet questions. They were sold out at $268 a ton + delivery, he wouldn't even say what brand they carry, when more were coming in, etc.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Oct 25, 2014)

fireitup said:


> Lowes today, Southington, CT.  I'm totally serious.  Of course they had not a single pellet, let alone a single bag of anything.  Probably get a shipment early next week.  What they're getting is anyone's guess, they don't even know!  And you can't pre-order, they wouldn't even take my cash!  You have to show up prepared to pay, hope they have pellets, pay on the spot, and either have them delivered or take them with you.  Now here's what floored me, and the nice lady there said this without even blinking.  "Green Supreme" is $320/ton plus $65 for delivery, and Green Team is $360/ton plus the $65  From what I've read here, I shouldn't even consider GS, and they're $385/ton delivered!  I sulked away from the counter in disgust...



You try BT Pellets in Bristol?


----------



## bbfarm (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know about that.

I picked up a load of shavings for horse bedding last night and the owner of the mill said he's having trouble getting wood


----------



## lock&load (Oct 25, 2014)

got 2.5 tons today of la creates hate to say I paid 360 per 1.2 tons  from my pellet store but at least I got some


----------



## lagger (Oct 25, 2014)

bbfarm said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> I picked up a load of shavings for horse bedding last night and the owner of the mill said he's having trouble getting wood


recommend him some viagra I guess


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 26, 2014)

Oil is $2.77 gal, Fusco Bro's Windsor Ct, forget about pellet's this year, funny how oil/gas dropping like fly's and pellet's going up, do not buy pellets from lowes!!


----------



## Big papa (Oct 26, 2014)

Pellet-King said:


> Oil is $2.77 gal, Fusco Bro's Windsor Ct, forget about pellet's this year, funny how oil/gas dropping like fly's and pellet's going up, do not buy pellets from lowes!!


Time to fire up the oil burners


----------



## RKS130 (Oct 26, 2014)

HD Mohegan Lake, NY (Northern Westchester) has GS (junk IMHO) and Heat'rs (A decent softwood/hardwood blend) at $249/ton.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 26, 2014)

When 100 gallons of oil is same price or cheaper than a ton of pellet's and having the whole house filled with heat instead of just the living room which in 27 year's have not felt only a few times since I got married and moved from mom's house, I'd rather burn oil!


----------



## Tim Linden (Oct 26, 2014)

If you buy from a chain just remember the local employees are in the dark too. Must be frustrating having so much demand but no product to sell and no idea when more comes in. They dont get to pick prices or brand or shipment times and get to be the person dealing with frustrated consumers..


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 26, 2014)

Pellet-King said:


> When 100 gallons of oil is same price or cheaper than a ton of pellet's and having the whole house filled with heat instead of just the living room which in 27 year's have not felt only a few times since I got married and moved from mom's house, I'd rather burn oil!


For me, a ton has to cost more than 170 gallons.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 26, 2014)

$345 a ton for douglas fir doesn't seem too bad now.


----------



## alternativeheat (Oct 26, 2014)

Pellet-King said:


> Oil is $2.77 gal, Fusco Bro's Windsor Ct, forget about pellet's this year, funny how oil/gas dropping like fly's and pellet's going up, do not buy pellets from lowes!!


Ya if oil keeps dropping and it sticks I see this whole pellet thing coming to a screeching halt. But alas, it is a critical election year, we shall see after Nov. Don't underestimate the devious  greedy side of men in powerful places is about the best I can say for the moment.  

I've lived through this before and it did stick though, at least for a couple of decades anyway. We went from rationed fuel and gasoline, out of range cost on heating oil to a buck a gallon almost over night back in the late 80's. Around here you couldn't find a pellet never mind want to burn them, stove shops died etc.. once the drop hit and stuck. We shall see.


----------



## CTmedic (Oct 26, 2014)

Honestly HD in Waterbury Ct and Lowe's in Derby CT have no clue what they will get. I had a department manager explain that the buyers for both chains price out and purchase what ever they can get. I know a lot of you HATE the Green Supreme, however I bought 3 ton's (Price 239.00 ton) and while I am new to pellets they seem to burn pretty damn good in my basement dweller with minimal ash and clinkers. I tried a bag of Stove Chow a friend gave me and I found really no difference.

Its all about supply and demand. and trust me after the elections you will see both Gas and Oil begin to increase again.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 26, 2014)

fireitup said:


> Lowes today, Southington, CT.  I'm totally serious.  Of course they had not a single pellet, let alone a single bag of anything.  Probably get a shipment early next week.  What they're getting is anyone's guess, they don't even know!  And you can't pre-order, they wouldn't even take my cash!  You have to show up prepared to pay, hope they have pellets, pay on the spot, and either have them delivered or take them with you.  Now here's what floored me, and the nice lady there said this without even blinking.  "Green Supreme" is $320/ton plus $65 for delivery, and Green Team is $360/ton plus the $65  From what I've read here, I shouldn't even consider GS, and they're $385/ton delivered!  I sulked away from the counter in disgust...



Was that the one on Queen Street or the Meriden-Waterbury turnpike?


----------



## RKS130 (Oct 26, 2014)

CTmedic said:


> Honestly HD in Waterbury Ct and Lowe's in Derby CT have no clue what they will get.



Same at our HD.  IN fact, it was explained that wood pellets are generic and every brand carries the same bar code and "SKU".  It all depends what is in the distribution warehouse and what is loaded on the truck, 22 pallets at a time.  They cannot order a particular brand even if they know the warehouse has it.


----------



## fireitup (Oct 26, 2014)

This Lowes was M-W Tpk.  When she said $320/ton for GS, I almost fell on the floor...laughing (crying, actually).


----------



## JustWood (Oct 26, 2014)

Firewood,pellet,and fibre markets are getting ugly fast. Been tight for a year or more.
Really tight  now . In my 26 years in this business my main contract suppliers have never been out of wood this time of year. My biggest wood supplier as of Friday is out . Our logging operation is at a crawl and almost done on the current job without a new job to move in on.
Mill decks should be at capacity  and every   one I drive by is at half capacity or less.
I'm hearing similar industry wide and regionally .
On the plus side our waste wood recycling biz is gearing up for a brief 6 month deal hauling material into pellet mills.
More mills are jumping into grinding their own raw material to secure a steady source of material. But be prepared for a substantial price increase.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 26, 2014)

JustWood said:


> In my 26 years in this business my main contract suppliers have never been out of wood this time of year. My biggest wood supplier as of Friday is out .



Our logging/firewood processor neighbor down the road, echo's this... he can't even come close to meeting demand..
And getting hardwood is a joke..

Dan


----------



## Big papa (Oct 26, 2014)

Im sure we will see a nice price hike on gas just before thanksgiving when they everyone will be driving and don't forget the switch over to winter fuel.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 26, 2014)

If they were asking $360 a ton for those pellets here I wouldn't buy them leave them sit there the price will eventually come down.if I had to buy them then I would use them sparingly or use a different heat source.my object to getting a pellet stove was to be warmer and save a good deal of money so at that price they can sit in the store.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Oct 26, 2014)

Doing some number crunching, and using the efficiency ratings of my pellet stove and oil furnace and a purchase price of $300 per ton for pellets, my break even point for oil would be $2.52 per gallon. That would be without the headache of lugging pellets, cleaning stoves, cleaning flues, extra dusting, etc. this was from the fuel calculator:

http://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/heatcalc.xls


----------



## moey (Oct 26, 2014)

Burn oil save the planet.... A lot of it comes from domestic sources.


----------



## hockeypuck (Oct 26, 2014)

moey said:


> Burn oil save the planet.... A lot of it comes from domestic sources.


Heating oil all comes from Canada or the US for domestic consumption.  We still export and import some oil.. We could be dependent very soon. Some of the pellet prices do not make sense right now, other than wood fiber supply being extremely tight.  Add on the fact that my "three" chord of wood was lame.. burning oil as we speak.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 26, 2014)

hockeypuck said:


> Heating oil all comes from Canada or the US for domestic consumption.  We still export and import some oil.. We could be dependent very soon. Some of the pellet prices do not make sense right now, other than wood fiber supply being extremely tight.  Add on the fact that my "three" chord of wood was lame.. burning oil as we speak.


I'm headen to the oil burner forum see ya later.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> $345 a ton for douglas fir doesn't seem too bad now.



Kind of like $3.30 for a gallon of gas doesn't seem so bad now, knowing deep down inside that same gallon cost $1.60 six crappy years ago?  I said last winter that the suppliers would quickly learn that pellet burners were willing to pay PLENTY for pellets and prices would stay up just like every other commodity and food stuff.  (sugar, cereal, beef, etc.)


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 26, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Im sure we will see a nice price hike on gas just before thanksgiving when they everyone will be driving and don't forget the switch over to winter fuel.


The price will jump right after mid-term elections.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 26, 2014)

Big papa said:


> If they were asking $360 a ton for those pellets here I wouldn't buy them leave them sit there the price will eventually come down.if I had to buy them then I would use them sparingly or use a different heat source.my object to getting a pellet stove was to be warmer and save a good deal of money so at that price they can sit in the store.


Good ole Pa. coal to the rescue.....   $160 a ton RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Wildo (Oct 26, 2014)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> Doing some number crunching, and using the efficiency ratings of my pellet stove and oil furnace and a purchase price of $300 per ton for pellets, my break even point for oil would be $2.52 per gallon. That would be without the headache of lugging pellets, cleaning stoves, cleaning flues, extra dusting, etc. this was from the fuel calculator:
> 
> http://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/heatcalc.xls
> 
> View attachment 142424


It looks like wood and coal and natural gas are the way to go.  With wood and gas supplies being tight coal is the way to go.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 26, 2014)

Good ole pa corn $127 ton since I already have the stove may as well burn it


----------



## Wilbur Feral (Oct 26, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Good ole pa corn $127 ton since I already have the stove may as well burn it


Where are you finding it?  And do they have any specs on moisture content?  Would like to try it in my MVAE as an experiment, at least.  It's rated for it, but might need to replace the end of the vent sooner. I'm in Bucks now and then, and Montgomery, if someone there can sell it by the bag.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 26, 2014)

Haven't gone to get it yet it's at a feed mill in ebensburgh pa not even sure of the name of the place.talked to a bud about it last week he said moisture content is about 10to12 % will get you more info when my friend and I pick it up


----------



## Wilbur Feral (Oct 27, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Haven't gone to get it yet it's at a feed mill in ebensburgh pa not even sure of the name of the place.talked to a bud about it last week he said moisture content is about 10to12 % will get you more info when my friend and I pick it up


Thank You!


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 27, 2014)

http://sibwoodpellets.com/Wood_Pellet_Warehouse_GDRG.php
got my 6 ton of mwp blend even cheaper last spring.
i have a bunch of the crabbe leftover from last year. but the blend actually performs better in my stove.


----------



## aviator79 (Oct 27, 2014)

I got 4 tons of Greene Teams for $240 a ton from Lowes using coupons. They now raised prices a dollar a bag to $7/bag or $350/ton without coupons. Crazy. 
I have yet to get my stove installed so I have been burning oil.  Going to cost $350 for zero clearance cabnet, $120 for OAK and a couple hundered for exhasut pipe.  I wish there was a cheaper place to buy harman parts online cause $350 for a zero clearance box is crazy.  I could have one made for $100 but building inspector said I have to buy the one specified in manual.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 27, 2014)

Crazy?
Local True Value Hardware has single bags of Lignetics for $8.49 / bag....


----------



## moey (Oct 27, 2014)

Just saw a oil truck $2.79 you may be glad that you are unable to get pellets at the end of the day. Oil just dropped below $85 in the market.


----------



## lock&load (Oct 27, 2014)

oil here in ct is 2.949 a gal 4 more yrs and going to look to move out of here ,bums tax everything


----------



## briansol (Oct 27, 2014)

Bristol HD had a couple skids of Stove chow when i drove by on sunday....   no idea on price


----------



## briansol (Oct 27, 2014)

lock&load said:


> oil here in ct is 2.949 a gal 4 more yrs and going to look to move out of here ,bums tax everything


even that's a good price, locally.   3.09 is the best i can find around here.... and of course my dealer is at 3.29 still :/   get a free annual cleaning out of it though


----------



## briansol (Oct 27, 2014)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> You try BT Pellets in Bristol?


they aren't selling to anyone.  don't answer emails.  don't pick up phones.


----------



## newbieinCT (Oct 27, 2014)

PutnamJct said:


> I was in Danbury CT Lowes last weekend and some Asst Manager was a total d**k about pellet questions. They were sold out at $268 a ton + delivery, he wouldn't even say what brand they carry, when more were coming in, etc.


 
I've had the same issue at that Lowes. Last year, Carlos was the Garden Manger in charge of pellets. He gave me so much information about the pellets, when they were coming, what time to call and check...helped me aquire 3 tons of somersets. This year, they aren't getting 'sets. They won't say when they are coming in, what kind, anythinng. One garden sales person told me a few weeks ago that they were 18 trucks behind. They ordered 20 and only 2 had some in so far. They had 23 ton earlier in the day and they had sold out, no individual bags available. Disappointed in Danbury Lowes and HD this year.

Lowes in POughkeepsie delivered 6 tons pellets (somersets) to me, as ordered, no issues. That was a few weeks ago. Since then, they have put a 2 ton restriction on pellets / household.

crazy!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 27, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Kind of like $3.30 for a gallon of gas doesn't seem so bad now, knowing deep down inside that same gallon cost $1.60 six crappy years ago?  I said last winter that the suppliers would quickly learn that pellet burners were willing to pay PLENTY for pellets and prices would stay up just like every other commodity and food stuff.  (sugar, cereal, beef, etc.)


It is not the price that went up, it is the value of the dollar going down.  That is the only rational for nearly everything going up.

Adjusted for inflation, we have never had gasoline so cheap.  The amount of inflation with the Fed pumping billions per month into the economy, is staggering.  

Audit the Fed  Push on Reid to allow a Senate vote.

...off soapbox.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 27, 2014)

sportbikerider78 said:


> It is not the price that went up, it is the value of the dollar going down.  That is the only rational for nearly everything going up.
> 
> Adjusted for inflation, we have never had gasoline so cheap.  The amount of inflation with the Fed pumping billions per month into the economy, is staggering.
> 
> ...


More Kool Aid please.  The price of gas doubled in 6 years but the value of the dollar didn't get cut in half.  Yes, it's worth less but not that much.  Throw into the equation of price hikes, the immense increase in government oversight/regulations, the cost of labor thanks to Unions being Golden Boy's major supporter, the importation of more foods and materials since the government has made it almost impossible to run a business in the US.
As far as pushing Reid to allow a Senate vote, how about pushing the senile SOB out of office so we can vote on the 350 bills he's sitting on, claiming the Republicans are not doing anything?


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 27, 2014)

I see this thread coming to a fast end.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 27, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> More Kool Aid please.  The price of gas doubled in 6 years but the value of the dollar didn't get cut in half.  Yes, it's worth less but not that much.  Throw into the equation of price hikes, the immense increase in government oversight/regulations, the cost of labor thanks to Unions being Golden Boy's major supporter, the importation of more foods and materials since the government has made it almost impossible to run a business in the US.
> As far as pushing Reid to allow a Senate vote, how about pushing the senile SOB out of office so we can vote on the 350 bills he's sitting on, claiming the Republicans are not doing anything?



It think we're saying the same thing.  Whats up with the kool aid reference?  LOL

Of course, other factors are at play.  They always are with gas prices.  Inflation has been exponential for the last 4 years or so.  

Prices would be skyrocketing right now if we didn't have new energy reserves getting tapped, locally.


----------



## lock&load (Oct 27, 2014)

briansol said:


> even that's a good price, locally.   3.09 is the best i can find around here.... and of course my dealer is at 3.29 still :/   get a free annual cleaning out of it though


   try new England oil .com for your area


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 27, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Good ole Pa. coal to the rescue.....   $160 a ton RIGHT NOW!


Maybe in PA.... Here it's $300+.....

Dan


----------



## whit (Oct 27, 2014)

The oil price thing is because the US and Saudi Arabia have agreed that Saudi output will be high to drive the price down to break the Russian economy. It's part of the battle for the Ukraine. We did the same thing to the Soviets back under Reagan. Oil exports are something like 20% of the Russian economy.

And I went and did a pre-buy for my oil, which I use for hot water and about half my heat. Ah well, the first time I'll lose money doing that. The wood/pellet shortage _may_ be related to European demand, since Europe doesn't trust Russia to keep the nat gas flowing.


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> Maybe in PA.... Here it's $300+.....
> 
> Dan



You may want to check your local TSC for pallets of bagged coal.  I believe I have seen it posted they are charging $4.99 / 40lb bag.  Some stores already have it, others have to request a shipment.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 28, 2014)

Heating oil near my area is $1.28/litre = $4.84/gal.  It's down from $1.42/litre in May.  I'm good with paying $6/bag for LaCretes thanks...


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 28, 2014)

Because they can get away with it ... it's been a long time since it was cheaper than US.  Our dollar is also down - worth $ 0.89 US which makes it worse.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 28, 2014)

titleist1 said:


> You may want to check youcheapest
> SC for pallets of bagged coal.  I believe I have seen it posted they are charging $4.99 / 40lb bag.  Some stores already have it, others have to request a shipment.


I really can't do that.. We sell Blaschak... As far as I know, we are the cheapest around.
(and one of the only)

Dan


----------



## dodge99 (Oct 28, 2014)

briansol said:


> they aren't selling to anyone.  don't answer emails.  don't pick up phones.


I was down there just yesterday and they are selling by the bag due to the overwhelming requests because most other dealers have been out for months Also they were dealing with the fact that someone torched a large number of product that was allocated to customers for deliveries. That is all they could tell me at this time. He did say that his suppliers are expediting his orders to cover this terrible situation.


----------



## briansol (Oct 28, 2014)

I actually didn't hear about that, nor has it been in the local paper, bristolpress.com

Still, it's no excuse...   if yo're having difficulties, change your voicemail to say so.   Change your email auto-responder from 'we will contact you in 24 hours' to 'we have issues, sorry'.
CS is everything in this world... and they have none this year.

It's not worth my time to go there with a car and pick up 5 bags at a time.


----------



## dlehneman (Oct 28, 2014)

While I agree that the current pricing on pellets is getting ridiculous, much of that could be avoided by simply planning ahead. I bought my whole supply of 6.5 tons a bit at a time over July and August and avoided most of the price increases. Combine that with coupon use at Lowe's and HD for 3+ tons of my supply and I got a great deal. I had planned to continue to add more so that I already have next years supply before the spring, but there's no reason to stock up more while the price and demand are so high. I can wait 
Oil here is still over $3 a gal (something like 3.19) which is the cheapest it's been in a few years, but seriously no reason to celebrate in my opinion. Put the pom-poms away...it's an election year and it'll quickly go back up when the cold weather really hits. You can't exactly store the whole seasons worth of oil or any for next year...but you can with pellets   I've said it before and I'll say it again: screw big oil, they'll never see another dime of my money. The price is only so high because of their greed and they got rich while we struggled to afford to keep our families warm. I won't be a sucker for them ever again when there are other choices.
I am planning on building a kick@ss solar furnace soon which should take some of the demand off my need for pellets. It could never be the sole source, but it can be a great supplement.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 28, 2014)

dlehneman said:


> kick@ss solar furnace



More info please...


----------



## dlehneman (Oct 28, 2014)

Not sure if you mean solar furnaces in general or my specific plan. For now, look up solar furnaces on Youtube to get a better idea. There is everything from poorly built and scavenged components to well thought out large scale versions.My design isn't finalized yet, but will utilize some of the best features I found on Youtube, probably some unique ones also, combined with my significant fabrication skills to hopefully result in high output and zero power consumption.
I don't think mine will be too huge unless I go with a roof mounted design since I don't want to take up half my yard, but I'm hoping for high temps and it will have a solar power forced air fan system and t-stat controls.


----------



## whit (Oct 28, 2014)

chickenman said:


> Love your theories Whit.
> I see a new James Bond movie in this;
> Octopellet? Pellet-raker? A View to a Pellet stove?  I had better stop.


If you don't believe that energy markets are international, and sometimes manipulated for geopolitical ends, that's fine. If Saudi Arabia were to cut production, oil prices would rise. In pure economic terms, by producing more slowly the Saudis would come out ahead in the end, if it were just a matter of maximizing returns. 

Remember the photo of W. and the Saudi king holding hands? The Saudis are a bit worried now that ISIS, spawned from the fundamentalist beliefs of the Wahhabi sect that the monarchy is closely aligned with, now plans to conquer Saudi Arabia if they can. The demon the Saudis summoned is ready to turn on them. They're also upset that Russia is supporting Assad in Syria, who they hate. By helping drive the Russian economy down they're helping keep us happy when they need our help against ISIS, and slapping the Russians who they don't like anyway.

Sure, lower gas prices also increase consumer confidence, which may give the Dems better odds in the midterms. But that wouldn't motivate the Saudis much. They'd like another Bush in the White House. They hate liberals. 

If you follow international news, there's nothing here I've invented. It's all in main stream coverage. The role of oil price manipulation in bringing down the Soviet Union is also generally known.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2014)

chickenman said:


> You may be right.
> The story we get out here is that the US is becoming energy independent because of home blown gas.  This is worrying OPEC as it loses its grip on the energy market.  Nothing keep people using oil like cheap oil.
> I might be wrong but I think your Isis/Saudi/Russia theory is way to clever for the bunch of knucklehead mixed up in that scenario.  It may all make sense in hindsight but I reckon all these turkeys are just making it up a they go along.


The plan has been in place for many moons,  we just pay attention to the falling price of oil and ignore the "coincidences".


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2014)

Pellet prices are out of control, in my opinion companies should take care of the people here that work for them and then sell the rest to the rest of the world.  They would still be making ridiculous amounts of money and would actually have a more secure and profitable future than they do by taking all they can as fast as they can.  Wood is renewable and the pellet mill doesn't care if the ground up spruce tree is 3 inches thick or 23 inches thick


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2014)

chickenman said:


> Being?


The coincidences being the types of things whit said as well as what you see going on around you.  Oil prices dropping should result in in prices dropping for pellets and all commodities, but it won't.  I am very surprised that MWP are still selling for $225 here and not $275


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2014)

Like I said in my opinion they are out of control,  other people say stovewood prices are out of control, but I won't sell a cord for less than $300 because it isn't worth my time.  Some people say that is too much and others are happy to get it.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2014)

4 feet x 4 feet x 8feet or 128 cubic feet.   5,000 lbs. green weight on average


----------



## Brian26 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am not a pellet burner but they seem to be everywhere down this way for around $250+ a ton.

I saw huge amounts of pallets of them stacked outside in Tractor Supply in Old Saybrook for I think 5.49 a bag on Sunday. Said there was a discount if you bought a pallet.

My local Big Y supermarket also has the whole front of the store lined up with pallets of pellets as well for $249 a ton or 5 something a bag.. They are also selling Bio Bricks this year as they had pallets of those out as well.

The Home Depot in Orange was stocked as well late last week when I was in there.

Just passing on what I saw the last few days.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2014)

chickenman said:


> So about 2,268kg for $300.
> Same wood here is about $200 and our pellets are $1,000/tonne.  So really our wood is cheap and our pellets crazy expensive.


I agree, you should get into the pellet biz


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2014)

Brian26 said:


> I am not a pellet burner but they seem to be everywhere down this way for around $250+ a ton.
> 
> I saw huge amounts of pallets of them stacked outside in Tractor Supply in Old Saybrook for I think 5.49 a bag on Sunday. Said there was a discount if you bought a pallet.
> 
> ...


I am not a pellet burner(unless you consider five 24" pellets at a time loading the hopper) but I have a lot of friends that do and we watch prices and demand and discuss the market conditions regularly.

Sounds like there is no shortage where you are.


----------



## lock&load (Oct 30, 2014)

brain26 no thanks those pellets are infernos ,my local big y has them too about 15 pallets in front of the store


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 30, 2014)

lock&load said:


> brain26 no thanks those pellets are infernos ,my local big y has them too about 15 pallets in front of the store




Cheshire Big Y has them as well. I've never tried them. But a quick Google reviews some "meh" reviews.


----------



## briansol (Oct 30, 2014)

meh is being wayyyyyy too kind


----------

